# Research companies allowed to make pills?



## msumuscle (Aug 7, 2011)

I've found a site that I'd like to buy caber from but they're in the pill form and it's from a research company. I thought research companies were only allowed to produce the chemical in a liquid form?  Am I wrong?


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 8, 2011)

No, probably not. The "liquid" part of the chemical is what puts it in the gray area of legality. 

I know who you're talking about and I've heard good thigns about them


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Aug 12, 2011)

I also know the place your talking about and am curious, would a customer be taking any greater legal risk by buying from them in pills vs someone else in liquid? 

Also I havent heard any feedback on them and am curious about the quality of their SERMS, any one with personal experience?


----------



## Swoleisback (Aug 18, 2011)

Ive got their clen and eca and its gtg !


----------



## Bigbully100678 (Aug 19, 2011)

I know who you're talking about as well, and again Heard nothing but good things about them as well as their products.


----------



## booze (Aug 20, 2011)

someone care to pm me with source?!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Aug 20, 2011)

No idea who you guys are talking about, a pm would be appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## iron2 (Aug 20, 2011)

hey anabolic could u also please pass that info on to me in a PM.....thanks bro...i can stand the liquid but pills would be awsome......


----------



## SloppyJ (Aug 20, 2011)

Got an order coming from that place. Caber, Letro and Aromasin. I don't think the liquid is what makes it legal. It's all of the disclaimers that you agree too. I mean they have peptides too. I believe they make it in a liquid solution because it's MUCH easier and faster to do that than to cap them.

The place we're talking about doesn't make tabs, they make caps. A tab machine is a huge purchase, not to mention monitored by the DEA. But you can get a cap machine to make 50 at a time. And if you have a few people doing that, I bet it can go pretty fast. 

5150, I'll fill ya in bro.


----------



## booze (Aug 21, 2011)

@sloppyJ hook a brother up


----------



## Moneytoblow (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey, if you could pm me the source that would be appreciated


----------



## tyzero89 (Aug 22, 2011)

U guys talking about mpn?


----------



## booze (Aug 22, 2011)

correct


----------



## dav1dg90 (Aug 22, 2011)

tyzero89 said:


> U guys talking about mpn?


 
I think so because they are the only site that has pill form that I have seen. Has anyone used them and if so whats your review on the pill form???


----------



## Lion Of Zion (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi im new to this forum but came across this thread that mentions this company. Some of you are saying there good to go but I recently placed an order and payed and they gave me a bogus tracking number. Been trying to contact them and have not gotten any replies. Also wondering why some here say there good but from my experience it feels like I got taken for my cash. Hopefully they reply soon if there legit.


----------



## josefamomad (Sep 2, 2011)

no pills allowed


----------



## pieguy (Sep 3, 2011)

Lion Of Zion said:


> Hi im new to this forum but came across this thread that mentions this company. Some of you are saying there good to go but I recently placed an order and payed and they gave me a bogus tracking number. Been trying to contact them and have not gotten any replies. Also wondering why some here say there good but from my experience it feels like I got taken for my cash. Hopefully they reply soon if there legit.



If it's the place I'm thinking of, I'd go visit professional muscle and post on their sponsor forum. Mite get responses there cuz we can't help u here.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Sep 3, 2011)

Lion Of Zion said:


> Hi im new to this forum but came across this thread that mentions this company. Some of you are saying there good to go but I recently placed an order and payed and they gave me a bogus tracking number. Been trying to contact them and have not gotten any replies. Also wondering why some here say there good but from my experience it feels like I got taken for my cash. Hopefully they reply soon if there legit.



Have only heard good things about them, but please post again when you've heard from them or keep us updated if you dont - I've been considering getting a couple things from them that aren't available from Extreme or elsewhere. thanks bro, and good luck hope it gets straightened out


----------



## anab0lix (Sep 4, 2011)

dav1dg90 said:


> I think so because they are the only site that has pill form that I have seen. Has anyone used them and if so whats your review on the pill form???



 He doesn't carry tabs anymore, he told me he can't make em anymore, only caps.


----------

